# Copper and Pygmy goats



## goatkeeper2015 (Feb 10, 2015)

Ok I need some advice please. I got two 7 month old pygmy goats last night. Now everything I have read has said that the full size goats need supplemental copper for optimal health. But when I look it says that Nigerian dwarfs and Pygmies are sensitive to copper. So does that mean yes or no to the copper?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Yes, they need copper.


----------



## bbpygmy (Apr 14, 2014)

YES! We copper bolus 2g about every 3 months or as needed. Ours tend to get copper deficient really quick. Copper deficiency can cause a number of problems including kidding and fertility issues and their coats get really rough.


----------



## goatkeeper2015 (Feb 10, 2015)

What about mineral supplements? I worry about the loose variety is it easy to use, what do I put it in to keep it from getting wet when it rains?


----------



## bbpygmy (Apr 14, 2014)

Use a loose mineral. It is easy to use. A block will not work well for goats. We have a mineral feeder in our barn. Do you have a barn or some sort of shelter for your goats? Put the mineral feeder in there.


----------



## goatkeeper2015 (Feb 10, 2015)

What is a mineral feeder? Where do I get one?


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Anything you can hang from the wall will do, to prevent spilling and contamination. I just hang a rubber bucket from a hook in the corner of their stall. 

Sweetlix meat maker and manna pro are good mineral choices. A good quality cattle mix will also work, as long as there's at least 1700ppm copper. The more the better, and go for mixes with low salt. They'll eat what they need, which may be a lot or a little...


----------



## goatkeeper2015 (Feb 10, 2015)

How low in salt do you recommend?


----------



## bbpygmy (Apr 14, 2014)

goatkeeper2015 said:


> How low in salt do you recommend?


Less than 30%


----------



## bbpygmy (Apr 14, 2014)

We use Sweetlix meat maker also


----------



## goatkeeper2015 (Feb 10, 2015)

So I can use cattle or goat but not sheep loose minerals? Correct?


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Right, sheep minerals have no copper which would defeat the purpose of buying them!


----------



## bbpygmy (Apr 14, 2014)

canyontrailgoats said:


> Right, sheep minerals have no copper which would defeat the purpose of buying them!


^^Totally Agree!


----------



## goatkeeper2015 (Feb 10, 2015)

I went to TSC to get the loose minerals and could only find one for cattle which was fine. One of the employees asked me what kind of animal it was for and I said pygmy goat. He came over and grabbed the bag said goats can not have copper it's toxic to them and preceded to walk away. I said wait I it's sheep that can't have copper not goats. He then preceded to argue with me. He was the manager. I am not going to use that Tractor Supply again. I left and went to a regular feed store. They had a perfect product #25 loose goat minerals. I told them what happened before at the TSC. They said they have had similar experiences and refuse to by any type of animal food there.


----------

